# PCD Changed!



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like im going to PCD next week December 9th because someone cancelled. I should be confirmed tomorrow, cant wait to go up there!!!


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

southpole12 said:


> Looks like im going to PCD next week December 9th because someone cancelled. I should be confirmed tomorrow, cant wait to go up there!!!


*Congrats!! Hope all goes well and take lots of pics of the memorable day!:thumbup*:


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWMC said:


> *Congrats!! Hope all goes well and take lots of pics of the memorable day!:thumbup*:


thanks I definately will.


----------



## merlinbk (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

southpole12 said:


> Looks like im going to PCD next week December 9th because someone cancelled. I should be confirmed tomorrow, cant wait to go up there!!!


Congrats! I was also on the Manon and am hoping my car is behind yours only due to Customs since mine was ED.


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't forget to sign the book!


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Lexington said:


> Don't forget to sign the book!


where at the center?


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

The front desk.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

performance center tomorrow!!!


----------

